# Clippers get Drew Gooden, free up more cash with trade



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

They send forward Al Thornton to the Wizards and backup point guard Sebastian Telfair to Cleveland. The move gives the Clippers an additional $5.5 million to pursue a free agent this summer.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah but who is going to wanna sign here


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Just because the Clippers put together max cap room doesn't mean they have to sign a superstar to make them better. They could bring back the valuable role-players that are free agents in Rasual Butler and Craig Smith(plus maybe Blake, depending on how he works out), sign one or two more guys to bolster the roster, and work a semi-big trade. Chris Kaman's value is at an all-time high and teams are always looking for a center on a reasonable contract, with DeAndre Jordan looking like he'll develop into something valuable Kaman's expendable if the right deal comes along.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Gooden has been BALLIN.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

The question is "who wouldn't want to sign here?!" This is Los Angeles, the greatest city in the world. Even Camby was sad when he got traded because he loves this city! Plus the Clips have a lot of valuable pieces already set in place. We got the damn number 1 draft pick last year. Who wouldn't want to play with them??


----------

